# [Wet Thumb Forum]-BSS 10g Low-tech Tank



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

My 6 year old daughter stated she wanted a tank a while back...and I don't think it had anything to do with the fact that I told her the only thing she could bring home from the pet store was a fish







.

Anyway, I had a 10g sitting around. I bought a bag of Ecco-complete, a small intank filter and some Flourish Excel, and reused a tank, hood and majorly old flourescent light from my former 29g (and, yes, it hang off both sides). She picked out another castle, along with two pairs of guppies, and off we went. Needless to say, we soon had 50-100 guppies, which have since been pared down to 6-8 males (plus, I think, one female that I didn't spot at the time). We have also since added a golden dojo loach, a betta and one oto.

I typically change 50% water and clean the filter once every 4-5 weeks







. At that time, I dose up the ferts, add some Excel, and aside from daily feedings, I pretty much ignore the tank.

While I was using a razor to scrape out the green spot last weekend and hacking down the L. repens jungle (the one plant that still really thrives), I decided the tank didn't really look that bad. And, I had seen a 27w CF desk lamp at Costco, so I even rewarded the tank with a slight upgrade.

So, what the heck. Folks like pictures!!

Oh, and the nicely colored Ozelot sword just got transplanted from my high-tech 46g, so I don't expect the colors to stay so bright.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

My 6 year old daughter stated she wanted a tank a while back...and I don't think it had anything to do with the fact that I told her the only thing she could bring home from the pet store was a fish







.

Anyway, I had a 10g sitting around. I bought a bag of Ecco-complete, a small intank filter and some Flourish Excel, and reused a tank, hood and majorly old flourescent light from my former 29g (and, yes, it hang off both sides). She picked out another castle, along with two pairs of guppies, and off we went. Needless to say, we soon had 50-100 guppies, which have since been pared down to 6-8 males (plus, I think, one female that I didn't spot at the time). We have also since added a golden dojo loach, a betta and one oto.

I typically change 50% water and clean the filter once every 4-5 weeks







. At that time, I dose up the ferts, add some Excel, and aside from daily feedings, I pretty much ignore the tank.

While I was using a razor to scrape out the green spot last weekend and hacking down the L. repens jungle (the one plant that still really thrives), I decided the tank didn't really look that bad. And, I had seen a 27w CF desk lamp at Costco, so I even rewarded the tank with a slight upgrade.

So, what the heck. Folks like pictures!!

Oh, and the nicely colored Ozelot sword just got transplanted from my high-tech 46g, so I don't expect the colors to stay so bright.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's a close up of some of the guppies guarding the castle.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

...and here's the best shot I could snag of the Betta.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thatr looks like the perfect tank for a child! How cool!


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks nice BSS! I wonder about the gargoyles on the castle though -- you must have a brave child. I would have been scared of the gargoyles at night when I was a child! lol!


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Her favorite movies are the Harry Potter series and the Lord of the Rings trilogy. My 4-year old boy doesn't really like either that well. She's a pretty advanced child







!


----------

